# Eclipse Europa und Calisto



## reibi (2. Jul 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

offensichtlich heisst das neue Eclipse ja nun Europa. Obwohl Europa ja eigentlich nur ein Projekt sein sollte.
Aber Eclipse 3.3 kann man offensichtlich nicht allein runterladen. Es heisst immer Europa. 

Richtig so?


So nun habe ich gestern versucht Calisto in mein neues Eclipse reinzuziehen. Das geht nicht weil es nicht zu Eclipse3.3 compatibel ist.

Kommt sowas noch?

Ich vermisse nämlich zB viele Plugins vom Calisto welche ich nicht selber installieren will.

;-)


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (2. Jul 2007)

Es gibt auch ein klassisches Eclipse 3.3, so daß man nicht die Distribution "Europa" benutzen muß:

http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/do.../R-3.3-200706251500/eclipse-SDK-3.3-win32.zip


----------



## reibi (2. Jul 2007)

Hallo P3AC3MAK3R,

das stimmt nicht! Auch das Eclipse was Du als Download angegeben hast heisst Europa... auch wenns nicht im FileNamen steht. Wenn Dus auspackst und startet steht dort eindeutig "Eclipse Europa"

Also heisst offensichtlich alles Europa ...oder?

Mein noch wichtigeres Problem ist, dass ich unter dieser NEUEN EclipseDistribution kein Callisto installieren kann.

Weiss jemand ob das später nachgezogen wird?

;-)


----------



## Wildcard (2. Jul 2007)

Das Europa Release betrifft mehr Plugins als es beim Callisto Release der Fall war, also welche vermisst du?


----------



## reibi (2. Jul 2007)

Hallo Wildcard

ich vermiss zB:
-WTP
-VE
-das ganze DataBaseZügs
-C/C++ IDE
-BIRD
-TPTP

ddaran hat man sich ja nun gewöhnt.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Jul 2007)

WTP ist dabei
VE ist nicht dabei, du musst warten bis sie eine 3.3 kompatible Version veröffentlichen
Welches Database 'Zeug'?
C/C++ (CDT)ist dabei
BIRD (das Ding heißt BIRT) ist dabei
TPTP ist dabei

Komplette Liste:
http://www.eclipse.org/europa/projects.php


----------



## reibi (3. Jul 2007)

Hast recht; da ist wirklich alles dabei. Das "Database Zeugs" heisst DTP und ist auch dabei.

Toll ;-)

Wohlbemerkt ist aber all das nur bei der JEE-Version dabei. Und die war erst ab heute(Mo) Morgen zum Download verfügbar gewesen. Am Freitag(1500Uhr) auch schon mal; aber da waren sicherlich noch Bugs drin, deshalb hat man es vom Netz genommen.

Is aber echt der Hammer.

Das einzige was ich nun vermisse ist der VE... aber da muss ich warscheinlich nur noch n bischen warten bis ne compatible Version rauskommt.


----------

